# Little Miss Tomboy Boots!



## Tomboy Boots (Oct 13, 2010)

I spent the afternoon with my granddaughter, Josie Isabelle, Monday... she is following in my footsteps, Tomboy all the way


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2010)

Aaaawwww absolutely PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

That little angel is just as purty as you are, Debbie! Won`t be long and she`ll have a rifle in one hand and a fishin` rod in the other one! You have every right to be proud! Great pictures!!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome, simply awesome!


----------



## secondseason (Oct 13, 2010)

What a precious angel!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 13, 2010)

She's sure a sweetie pie!!!!!! I love the dress too!! it looks as good on her as you said it would!!!!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 13, 2010)

Cute as a button.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 13, 2010)

What a doll! Love the dress too!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Oct 13, 2010)

Agggh!!! She's so cute!! Think she even has your eyes, Debbie!!! LOVE THE PINK CAMO DRESS!!!!!!!!! She's the next generation of RUM CREEK SISTERHOOD!


----------



## fredw (Oct 13, 2010)

Debbie, what a cutie.


----------



## Shug (Oct 13, 2010)

Beautiful little girl


----------



## Hoss (Oct 13, 2010)

She is precious.  You got some great shots of her ramblings.

Hoss


----------



## rutandstrut (Oct 13, 2010)

I know that was some special time spent with your Granddaughter! She is adorable! Great Pictures!


----------



## CAL (Oct 13, 2010)

Well now Miss Debbie,ya think ya something now don't cha??Well it is cause you are very much something with that beautiful granddaughter! She is something else for sure.Thanks for letting us see how beautiful she is!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 13, 2010)

What a little darling!  Thanks for making us smile!


----------



## carver (Oct 13, 2010)

very cute


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 14, 2010)

She is a beauty,TB. Congrats!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 14, 2010)

Awesome pics miss boots....I know you are proud of that pretty little girl.


----------



## timetohunt (Oct 14, 2010)

Debbie she is a sweetie!


----------



## golffreak (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank God for kids!!!!


----------



## kentuckychuck (Oct 15, 2010)

Debbie glad to see you teaching her to love the outdoors its a great place to spend time with your family.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I am very proud of her and I'm sure it shows... I didn't think I was ready for grandkids when my grandson was born in Dec. of 2008. I've found out since then that they are one of life's greatest blessings. They will make you smile when nothing else can make you smile


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2010)

Great pics, beautiful babies...yes they can brighten your day!!!
They are so much fun!!


----------



## seeker (Oct 17, 2010)

Beautiful, simply precious.


----------



## SissyHunter (Oct 17, 2010)

She's as cute as they come!


----------



## buzzin4bass (Oct 17, 2010)

Beautiful little girl right there!!! Gonna be breaking hearts one of these days! You will have to beat the boys away with a fiberglass rod before you know it!


----------



## TripleG (Oct 18, 2010)

She is cute as a button!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 18, 2010)

Cute grandkids!!!!!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 18, 2010)

that's just to cool!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 18, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## propwins (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not so sure that's a tomboy in the makin. Looks like a princess to me. Sooo cute.


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 18, 2010)

Cute as a button!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 20, 2010)

What a wonderful gift!
She is as pretty as can be.

Good pictures Debbie!


----------



## Jranger (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## TJBassin (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome pics. Very beautifull child. I know you are proud. Every right to be.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 25, 2010)

cute as can be .


----------

